# HHI Fishing



## EClass (May 29, 2015)

Taking the Fam to HHI in Sept. It has been over 20 years since I have visited.  Staying oceanfront at Trent Jones. My son and I are defiantly looking to put in some time shore fishing and possibly take a couple Yaks inshore. Hopefully some Reds want to come out and play. I need help answering a few questions. I did a search here too but everything was 2011 or older.

I know you need a license. I saw $11 for a 14 day non-resident. I can't find a link to buy online. Have to buy there?

I saw No Fishing in designated swimming areas.  How do you know if it is designated or not? Is the whole shore swimming so no Shore Fishing? I know beaches in other states have no shore fishing from 10AM-7PM type of deal.

Might do an offshore trip. Any personal Charter experiences so I can research a few? Want to book it here soon if I decide to do it. Would want to go on a minimum Full Day trip. 

Best place to launch the Yaks? We would bring ours.

We fish Tybee a lot. Same tackle tactics?

Thanks guys in advance!


----------



## EClass (Jun 2, 2015)

Man.....no replies make me think fishing is non-existent or not allowed?

Anybody fish HHI?


----------



## Permitchaser (Jun 2, 2015)

What is HHI. Hilton Head. I have been there but can't help on guides fishing is always good there. Put the full name in and see


----------



## jdgator (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi EClass,

I used to live in the area. 

There are alot of sharks on the beach but you can't target them. There are some redfish but you'll need frozen shrimp to target them. Some of the resorts do not allow fishing on their beaches, so you may want to check before packing equipment. 

Offshore fishing from HHI is non-existent because its a long ride to blue water (50+ miles to gulf stream). Look for a charter outfit in the Edisto area if you want to go that route. 

Personally, I'd find an inshore guide from Beaufort. Most of them are good and reasonably-priced. If you book an all-day trip, your guy will trailer his boat over to you and fish the backside of HHI. You'll use live shrimp under a popping cork and catch a mess of trout and redfish.


----------



## jdgator (Jun 2, 2015)

Also, this is the group I would contact first:

http://www.baystreetoutfitters.com/

 I've never used them but I have heard good things.


----------



## OUTCAST (Jun 2, 2015)

JD, I couldn't disagree more.  Driving 2 hours to fish elsewhere is borderline lunacy. Hilton Head has an awesome fishery, both inshore and offshore--- not sure who you've fished with but going to the gulf stream isn't required, but funny.

The cobia are stacked up on the offshore wrecks right now, 10-16 miles out.  Spadefish have moved in and King mackerel have been decent.  Some blackfin tuna have been caught inside of 20 miles.  

As for nearshore---HH has some of the best fly/inshore guides on the east coast.  Reds in the flats and monster sharks in the sounds.  Even the guide that fishes the palmetto dunes lagoon is incredible, biggest reds/trout you've ever seen.

If you have any questions, call me.  I'll be more than happy to get you in touch with the exact guide you're looking for.  Driving all the way to Edisto or Beaufort would be ridiculous.


----------



## jdgator (Jun 3, 2015)

OUTCAST said:


> JD, I couldn't disagree more.  Driving 2 hours to fish elsewhere is borderline lunacy. Hilton Head has an awesome fishery, both inshore and offshore--- not sure who you've fished with but going to the gulf stream isn't required, but funny.
> 
> The cobia are stacked up on the offshore wrecks right now, 10-16 miles out.  Spadefish have moved in and King mackerel have been decent.  Some blackfin tuna have been caught inside of 20 miles.
> 
> ...



 I'd say your opinion of guides and fishing quality is a little biased, considering you run a charter business on Hilton Head. But go ahead brother, pimp it.


----------



## OUTCAST (Jun 3, 2015)

I wish it was bias, but my competitors are on the game.  Driving all the way to edisto to fish would be like leaving Vegas to play blackjack.  We just had the F&B cobia tourney today....ridiculous catches from every boat and not one went 50 miles out to the gulf stream.  10-16 miles out was the destination for everyone.  

If you want Marlin, yeah, probably need to go elsewhere. Same with snook or big tuna.  

I don't mean to be rude. I just don't think you're very educated about the area and our offshore reefs or sounds.


----------



## jdgator (Jun 3, 2015)

I was going to type out a long response but suffice to say we have different definitions of offshore fishing.  I've competed in the South Carolina governors cup in tournaments out of charleston, Edisto, and Georgetown, and I can't recall any bluewater skippers who operate out of HHI. 

As you said, I don't know the inshore scene. I home port my Viking express out of Stuart, fl and orange beach Al, and only pass through on my way to billfish tournaments in sc, the obx, and ocean city.

Cheers outcast.


----------



## Chris at Tech (Jun 4, 2015)

Speak with Capt Brian at Off the Hook charters.  I've fished with him a bunch.


----------



## Bama B (Jun 4, 2015)

Back to the topic there is some awesome fishing around hilton head that can be accessed from a Kayak. The fish in my avatar was caught Sun 100 yards from seapines by my 10 year old. The beach fishing is pretty good but check for restrictions. Most Yak rental shops will help you with bait shops and these shops will point you in the right direction or put you in touch with some good guides. The cobia bite is good right now and would suggest you try finding a guide to for that. And no you dont have to go to beaufort. I home port my 14 aluminum boat in Savannah and fish Hilton head and surrounding areas.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 4, 2015)

Just spent a long weekend on HHI a few weeks back.  Did good in the surf on whiting.  Also caught a bunch of sharks. Not much else. Same as anywhere else, small pieces of shrimp carolina rigged on a 2/0 circle hook.  From what I understand, the designated swimming areas can be fished before 10 a.m. and after 6 p.m., which is usually the best time to surf fish anyway.  I did see some folks out there reelin' in sharks in the middle of the day, though. 

I was able to purchase my license online through the website.  I bought the 14 day non-res.

Good luck!


----------



## OUTCAST (Jun 4, 2015)

jdgator said:


> I was going to type out a long response but suffice to say we have different definitions of offshore fishing.  I've competed in the South Carolina governors cup in tournaments out of charleston, Edisto, and Georgetown, and I can't recall any bluewater skippers who operate out of HHI.
> 
> As you said, I don't know the inshore scene. I home port my Viking express out of Stuart, fl and orange beach Al, and only pass through on my way to billfish tournaments in sc, the obx, and ocean city.
> 
> Cheers outcast.


So you based your assumption on whether any boats from HH fished a gulf stream tourney...hmm.  I didn't mean to call you out, I just thought it was comical that someone said the fishing in HH isn't good with minimal knowledge of our offshore reefs/nearshore reefs or what we even catch.   

As the guy said above, Brian, with Off The Hook charters is great.  Probably the best fly fisherman in the state.


----------



## jdgator (Jun 4, 2015)

Forgive my ignorance, capt. My impression was that Charleston and Beaufort are the states premier inshore fishing destinations. Next time I am in the area you will have to take me out and demonstrate how misguided my impression is. ;-)


----------



## wellwood (Jun 4, 2015)

The Betsy Ross is loaded with Cobia and you can catch all kinds of stuff out there. Find you a guide and tell him you wanna catch one. They aren't quite in the river yet but they will be soon. I fish HHI and Savannah a lot and there is some good near shore fishing right now.


----------



## Day trip (Jun 5, 2015)

Not sure if anyone noticed that you are going in September.  Broad Creek and Pickney Island landings with your Kayak should be great for that time of year.  Slip cork rig in the creeks and grass should catch trout, reds and flounder.  1/4 oz to 1/2 oz jig head with shrimp on the bottom around oysters beds and creeks too.  Excellent fishing around Hilton Head.


----------



## Bama B (Jun 5, 2015)

Did not even notice the dates. Yes Pickney Island and surrounding area awesome redfishing. Hopefully you will have good high tides and find the redfish tailing in the grass.


----------



## EClass (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies. I did find on SCDNR how to get a 14 day license online. 

Regulations on shore is: No fishing from 10am -7pm.

The charters I am still researching. Sorry to start a fire storm there.

Love to get into a Mess of Reds in the Yak. Really looking forward to the trip!!


----------



## Bama B (Jun 5, 2015)

No fire storm. Pm when you get close to coming. Might be able to take you out and catch a few. Or at least give you a current fishing report.


----------



## John2 (Jun 5, 2015)

How close to shore do the kings run?


----------

